
Vintage Computer Festival West This Weekend - eschaton
http://vcfed.org/wp/festivals/vintage-computer-festival-west/
======
aap_
And in two months Berlin:
[http://vcfb.de/2019/index.html.en](http://vcfb.de/2019/index.html.en)

